# Worauf achten bei Radlershort/-unterhose?



## greenhorn-biker (16. März 2011)

Gerade ist mein Paket von Rose gekommen...hab mir ein paar enge Radhosen mit Polster bestellt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mein Problem ist jetzt dass ich relativ dicke Oberschenkel hab und der Beinabschluss sehr eng ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Hab größe 44 bestellt und trage normal 42...das sollte doch eigentlich reichen oder?
Woran merke ich ob die Hose passt(dehnen sich ja schließlich in alle richtungen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?
Hab angst dass sich vllt das Blut in den Oberschenkeln staut


----------



## swe68 (16. März 2011)

alle Hosen, die ich passend gekauft habe, waren irgendwann zu weit 
Es ist schon ok, wenn sie zu Anfang sehr eng ist, das Material gibt nach. Außerdem muss das Polster eng anliegend sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (16. März 2011)

Gerade Hosen finde ich sind ein schwieriges Thema für Netzeinkäufe. Bestelle ich nur, wenn ich diese schon mal getragen habe und das Modell nochmals günstig im Online shop finde. Ich würde wirklich mal in einen größeren Shop gehen und testen ...

Die Hersteller schneidern alle verschieden. Pearl Izumi z.B. hat Silikon Beinabschlüsse, welche nicht so stark einschneiden und gerade bei stärkeren Oberschenkeln angenehmer zu tragen sind:

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/ra...ohne-traeger-radhosen-damen-kurz-ohne-traeger

Ansonsten wie schon erwähngt wurde: muß alles schön eng sitzten, Polster Damenversion ist kürzer und etwas breiter als Männerversion aber eben auch eng muß es anliegen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. März 2011)

Boah, 180 EUR für ne Bikeshort!!! :-(


----------



## Principiante (17. März 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah, 180 EUR für ne Bikeshort!!! :-(



Echt!
Da musst du schon beruflich fahren, ...ne, nicht mal dann.


----------



## JarJarBings (17. März 2011)

Mein Mann fÃ¤hrt Octane, das Material ist definitiv der Hammer. Aber mein Mann ist Pearli HÃ¤ndler und zahlt nicht die 179â¬... Ich wÃ¼rd ihm die Hose auch sonst um die Ohren hauen... 
Also ein Polster muss absolut rutschfest sitzen, sonst hat frau ja doch wieder das "Reibungsproblem". Ich hab ausschlieÃlich 3/4 Hosen mit Polster, weil mir meine Oberschenkel auch nicht gefallen und ich das nicht noch mit kurzen Hosen betonen will. AuÃerdem ist das beim Fallen ganz gÃ¼nstig. 
Zwiebeln tu ich nur im Winter und da zieh ich eher ne kurze oder 3/4 Radhose an und eine Laufhose drÃ¼ber. 
Ich hatte auch mal so ne Unterhose, aber das war irgendwie nicht so das wahre, der Sitz ist einfach zu locker. 
Dass sich das Blut irgendwo staut, glaube ich jetzt nicht, aber zu press sollte der Abschluss an den Beinen auch nicht sein.


----------



## mtbbee (17. März 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah, 180 EUR für ne Bikeshort!!! :-(



Stimmt, hätte ich auch nie bezahlen wollen ... habe mir sie mal geholt im Ausverkauf beim Karstadt Sport, war die letzte die da hing und selbst da konnte man noch ein wenig runter handeln. 
Ziehe sie nur an, wenn besonders lange anstrengende RR Touren anstehen. 



JarJarBings schrieb:


> Mein Mann fährt Octane, das Material ist definitiv der Hammer.




stimmt !

nehmen wir die nächste mit etwas angenehm geschnittenen Beinabschlüssen:

http://www.bike-o-mania.de/radsport...SE-Bib-Short-mit-FXE-Sitzpad-Damen-22118.html

Auf der F.r.e.e. hat der Stadler die letzte die da hing für 94Euro auf Nachfrage abgegeben.  Ich habe schon eine davon und da diese (fast) so gut wie die Octane ist, wollte die unbedingt auch noch in meinen Schrank 

Ich denke, gute Ware schaut oft auf ersten Blick teuer aus, aber wenn's richtig gut passt, sind die evtl. 50 Euro mehr schnell vergessen. Das Hinterteil bedankt sich, man hat Freude dran, dann noch der richtige Sattel dazu und los gehts. Gerade wenn man einige "Problemzonen" hat, so vielleicht etwas muskulöse Oberschenkel, ist die Auswahl nicht ganz so riesig


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. März 2011)

Danke schonmal für eure vorschläge 
Leider ist das nicht so ganz mein preissegment
Hab halt momentan nicht so das Geld um mir so etwas teures zu leisten.Wollte mir für den anfang was günstiges holen, dachte so an 30-40Euro.Fahre bisher auch nur 20km touren mit 1 bis anderthalb stunden. 
Wenn die Touren größer werden wollte ich mir was teureres zulegen (un bis dahin sparen ),weil wie wir ja jetzt erfahren haben braucht es ja doch mehrere "unterhosen"
Kennt vllt jemand hier in Stuttgart einen shop der große Auswahl an Bekleidung hat (sollte mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln erreichbar sein)?War schon im Bikemaxx in Sindelfingen aber die auswahl war verschwindend gering


----------



## 4mate (17. März 2011)

Von allen FahhradgeschÃ¤ften in Stuttgart hat das grÃ¶Ãte Angebot an Bekleidung

 â¼ *Fahrrad* Kaiser GmbH Fahrradverkauf

Heilbronner StraÃe 389
70469 Stuttgart
0711 8596650

*| Fahrrad-Kaiser |*



> *Mit der                                  U-Bahn:*​ Mit den U-Bahnlinien                                  *U5* und *U15 Ã¼ber                                  den Pragsattel* zur Haltestelle *Borsigstrasse*​


----------



## HiFi XS (17. März 2011)

Sicher, Sugoi ist toll. Hatte ich auch gern   Aber es muss nicht das beste und teuerste und auch nicht aus der neuen Kollektion sein. Viele Produkte, die nicht die Welt kosten sind gut genug. Du kannst Geld sparen, wenn du Teile aus einer früheren Kollektion kaufst. Bei Roseversand gibt es gerade sehr preiswerte Polsterhose. Vielleicht haben Frauen hier im Forum Erfahrung mit der einen oder anderen Hose.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/jeantex-damen-radhose-barletta/aid:464601
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/gonso-damen-radhose-mona-09/aid:58621
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/northwave-damen-radhose-34-lang-crystal/aid:392852

Ich fahre bisher Radhosen von Protectiv, Nike (gab's mal) und Specialized. Abesehen von der Protective (nie wieder!), bin ich zufrieden. Ich habe auch bei Rose die Jeantex Radhose bestellt. Ich brauche eine Kurzbeinhose was ich unter der  Regenhose und unter Shorts tragen kann.

Du hast schon welche von Rose gekauft. Was zu beachten wäre - es soll nichts scheiden. Das ist definitiv zu eng. Die Hose soll eng anliegen aber trotzdem bequem sein. Die Beinabschlusse dehnen sich auf jeden Fall mit der Zeit aus. Es ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, das ganze.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. März 2011)

Habe letzte woche erst bei rose 2 Hosen bestellt 
Leider beides nicht so das wahre  und ich glaub es liegt an dem antirutschgummi-beinabschluss,der mir selbst in Größe 44 noch unangenehm gedrückt hat.
Hab den rat von Pfadfinderin befolgt und mir ein paar protective hosen bestellt die anscheinend einen silikonabschluss haben hoff dass das bequemer ist.Die Hosen waren auch sehr günstig

Irgendwie blöd mit dem doppelt schreiben kann man die Kommentare die meine Frage betreffen aus "was trägt Frau unter der radhose" nicht hierher verschieben?Tut mir leid war mein Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (17. März 2011)

Welche hast du dann gekauft, wenn ich fragen darf? Die von Rose selbst sind wirklich nicht das wahre. Die Protective, die ich hatte, hat sich leider schnell ausgeleiert und die Gummi am Bein hat sich auch aufgelöst. Ich trage die nur wenn ich absolut nichts anderes habe.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. März 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:318772
http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:58630
man möge mir verzeihen dass ich hauptsächlich auf den preis geschaut hab


----------



## HiFi XS (17. März 2011)

Es ist für andere Damen gut zu wissen, daß die Gummiteile so eng sind. 

Die Protective Hose, die du bestellt hast (habe ich da drüben geschaut) sind jedenfalls nicht die gleichen wie meine. Vielleicht habe ich pech gehabt - oder falsch gewaschen! Die Bikehose kommt oft in die Maschine! Wobei die Nike Hose sieht immer noch gut aus. 

Sag uns doch wie dir die Protective gefallen. Erfahrung aus erster Hand ist immer interessant. Von ein Bild sieht man zu wenig.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. März 2011)

Ich hatte bis dato immer Herrenradhosen getragen, obwohl ich eine vernünftige weibliche Taille besitze. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mal bei der Firma Nalini schauen, die sind grosszügig eher für Mittel- als für Südeuropäer geschnitten und haben zudem locker sitzende angenehm breite Silikonbündchen. Bei Damen bräuchtest Du XL (gibt es nicht), bei Herren XL oder 2-XL. Ich schicke Dir per PN einen Link, wo du von der Marke eine grosse Auswahl hast und viele Modelle zwischen 35 und 50 Euro findest. 
Viele Grüsse vom Fuchs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S: wer bestellt schon bei Rose?


----------



## mtbbee (19. März 2011)

Der bobshop hat ziemlich viel Nalini Sachen ...

Herrenhosen? Seitdem ich die Damenpolster kennengelernt habe, trage ich keine Herrnhosen mehr. Die Polster für die Damen sind deutlich kürzer und vorne auch enger, bei Männern sollte da ein wenig mehr Platz sein 
Und genau dieses führt zu Reibereien die bei den kürzeren Damenplostern nicht auf treten. Einige Hersteller wie Sugoi haben auch vorne im Polster so eine Art "Lüftungsschlitz" was sich ebenfalls angenehm aus wirkt. 
Schweres Los haben wir Damen .... wenn ich da meinen Mann sehe, der hats immer irgendwie leichter


----------

